# Big Swamp Hunting Club



## swamp_plotts (Mar 21, 2010)

Big Swamp Hunting Club in Waycross, GA is now accepting members for the 2010-2011 hunting season. 16,500 acres of which 2,700 acres are for still hunting only.  Deer, hog, coon, bear, cat, fox hunting, creek access for fishing.  Campground for campers included in dues.  Dues for 1st year members are $1050. Regular dues are $1000.  See our booth at the 2010 Okefenokee Outdoors Expo and Sporting Dog Trade Show in Waycross April 16-17.  You may also PM me and I will direct you to the club Pres/VP for more information. Thanks


----------



## state159 (Mar 21, 2010)

Could a squirrel dog hunter be a member? That's all I hunt and with that much acreage, I would guess there's some squirrels/habitat there.

Thanks,
Ronny Staten
Baxley, GA


----------



## swamp_plotts (Mar 21, 2010)

yes, any kind of responsible member is welcome.  we have squirrels and habitat, but riverbottoms or upland with plenty of oaks, etc. would have a 'higher concentration' of squirrels than our swampland and pines.  Thanks for your interest


----------



## fidgeman (May 9, 2010)

*membership*

Who do i need to talk to about joining.My email is rftch@windstream.net.I can be reached during the day at
(904)591-5796 and evenings at (912)843-2223 ask for Richard.Thank's


----------



## johnw (May 12, 2010)

can u call me 3865906405 john


----------



## swamp_plotts (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response yall, but I just sent you PMs. THanks


----------

